# Need a new dog food for Holly



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been feeding Holly Orijen puppy for a few months and switched her to the adult version recently (to be more specific, a day or 2 ago). However, tonight she had what looked to be a seizure. She threw up her food as well. 

My husband was thinking that she might have gotten a hold of something she shouldn't have, but the first thing that came to my mind was the rosemary...I remember reading some of the negative things about it on here. And with it being a new food, although the same brand as the puppy formula...well, it just got me thinking. Anyway, hubby and I took turns holding her, covered up, and keeping her as comfortable as possible. After some time passed hubby gave her some food (chicken). That seemed to perk her up...especially after she drank water. She was running around like her old self again! 

I could be wrong, but after this episode (which never happened with Holly before) I'm convinced that it is the food. If not, I still want change her food...something without rosemary or any other herb that might cause unwanted issues. 

This is where I need help. I need to find something quick as she has no dog food. With so may foods out there it tends to be overwhelming...even more so when you're tired. Oh yeah, and it needs to be kibble as my husband and I aren't into feeding raw. 

Thanks in advance for your help. 

PS Sorry I haven't been around. Hope all is well with everyone here. 

PPS I forgot to say when Holly was on Orijen puppy her poops were small and not too frequent. After switching her to the adult the poops were a lot bigger in size and more frequent. I don't know if this makes a difference, but thought I'd mention it, just in case.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sorry she got sick. If she had a seizure you should at least phone the vet. It may not be the food just a coincidence. Bianca threw up over the weekend. She never gets sick, but we had a friend and his two children staying with us. She just got stressed. 
Food selection is overwhelming. I'm feeding Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble and Canned Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety. Having good results so far.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can go to your local pet store to find food. You HAVE to read the labels!! That's the best way to tell if a food is good quality. They are coming out with many foods that are grain-free now because there's a big demand for it. I definitely would call the vet on this. Not so sure it's the food. Hope she's doing better. I don't like dealing with raw either, but I can mix up a batch, weigh it out & have a bunch of containers sorted out for feedings. I've seen a big difference health wise in my chi & I don't strictly feed her raw. Sometimes she gets 1 meal of raw, the 2nd meal is either THK or ZP.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I feed Fromm and think it is wonderful! Chloe was eating Canidae at the breeder and we noticed a huge improvement in her coat after switching. She also loves eating it too! I don't know if it has herbs in it, but I don't think it does. We've been very happy with it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ZiwiPeak?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

ZiwiPeak or Stella and Chewy's are my recommendations. 

Oh wait, I just read you wanted a kibble. Fromm would be a good choice.. But really besides Fromm, Orijen/Acana is the best. Are you positive it was the food? Rosemary is pretty far down the ingredient list, there can't be much of it in there.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Bianca00 said:


> I'm sorry she got sick. If she had a seizure you should at least phone the vet. It may not be the food just a coincidence. Bianca threw up over the weekend. She never gets sick, but we had a friend and his two children staying with us. She just got stressed.
> Food selection is overwhelming. I'm feeding Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble and Canned Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety. Having good results so far.


You could be right, but the only thing different was the food. 



woodard2009 said:


> You can go to your local pet store to find food. You HAVE to read the labels!! That's the best way to tell if a food is good quality. They are coming out with many foods that are grain-free now because there's a big demand for it. I definitely would call the vet on this. Not so sure it's the food. Hope she's doing better. I don't like dealing with raw either, but I can mix up a batch, weigh it out & have a bunch of containers sorted out for feedings. I've seen a big difference health wise in my chi & I don't strictly feed her raw. Sometimes she gets 1 meal of raw, the 2nd meal is either THK or ZP.


I've tried that before. It didn't work out so well. Remember this thread? http://www.chihuahua-people.com/pre-made-food/68612-would-you-return.html

Thanks. She's doing beautifully. 



ljwilson said:


> I feed Fromm and think it is wonderful! Chloe was eating Canidae at the breeder and we noticed a huge improvement in her coat after switching. She also loves eating it too! I don't know if it has herbs in it, but I don't think it does. We've been very happy with it.


Thanks. I was leaning towards the Fromm, so I ended up getting some. Holly gobbled it right up. 



missy_r said:


> ZiwiPeak or Stella and Chewy's are my recommendations.
> 
> Oh wait, I just read you wanted a kibble. Fromm would be a good choice.. But really besides Fromm, Orijen/Acana is the best. Are you positive it was the food? Rosemary is pretty far down the ingredient list, there can't be much of it in there.


No, I'm not positive, but it's the only thing that changed recently. I thought the same as well. Even after reading the info about rosemary, I still eagerly went with the Orijen as it seemed to be a great choice. Now I'm not so sure. Well, whether it's the food or not, I ended up picking up a bag of From today, just to play it safe. I'm happy to report that she ate every bit I gave her too.


----------

